# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > ارزیابی نرم افزار >  نرم افزار محاسبه هزینه های اینترنت

## AliReza Vafakhah

با سلام خدمت دوستان امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه 
چند وقتی که یه برنامه نوشتم که هزینه های اینترنت رو  به طور دقیق محاسبه می کنه
چندبار کردم که نرم افزار در سایت قرار بدم که به مشکل برمی خوردم تا سرانجام همت کردم و نرم افزار را آپلود کردم .

نرم افزار های زیادی در این زمینه دیدم گزاف گویی نمیکنم که  این نرم افزار از همه بهتره ، اما کار کردش به طور دقیق هست ، نرم افزار *با دلفی 2010* نوشته شده و از کامپوننت های معروفی چون *DevExpress* و *TMS* هم استفاده شده .

حالا دوستان لطف کنن برنامه را دانلود کنن و نظرشون رو بگن ، *به طور حتم اگر شما کاربری هستید که می خواهید از هزینه ها اینترنت خود با خبر شوید نیاز به این نرم افزار  خواهید داشت* 

ویژگی های نرم افزار :
*#: تفکیک شب و روز جهت هزینه مخابرات 
#:محاسبه هزینه سرویس هوشمند 
#:تغییر مبالغ هزینه ها
#: ذخیره اطلاعات در بانک اطلاعاتی (بدون نیاز به DBE و بدون نیاز به DLL )
#: استفاده آسان با صفحه کلید
#: گزارش گیری 
#: نمایش نموداری از هزینه ها در روز
#: ایجاد نسخه پشتییبان برای فایل پایگاه داده* 

--------------------------------------------------------------

سورس کامل اضافه شد

*آپدیت   93/02/15* 
با تشکر

----------


## baradar

باید زمانی روکه صرف نوشتن این برنامه کردی رو هم بنویسید

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

> باید زمانی روکه صرف نوشتن این برنامه کردی رو هم بنویسید


حد اکثر یک ماه

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

دوستان یه نظر بدید 

*خوبه ؟ متوسطه ؟ مذخرفه ؟*

تصاویر رو در سایت آپلود کردم

----------


## saleh_fartash

سلام دوست عزیز،من نمی تونم برنامه ی شما رو برای ارزیابی دانلود کنم

----------


## saleh_fartash

سلام دوست عزیز ،من برنامه رو دانلود و اجرا کردم.آفرین،تر و تمیز از آب در اومده. اگر قابل دونستی من ایده های جالبی برای کمک و پیشرفت برنامه دارم،خوشحال میشم کمک کنم.
اشکال های برنامه رو هم -زیاد نیستن اما با این حال-بهت می گم .اگر دوست داری از هر طریقی-سایت یا ایمیل- برات توضیح میدم.

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

شما لطف دارید و ممنون از نظرتون 

راسیتش در حال حاظر باید به پروژه پایانیم برسم و نتونستم امکانات بیشتری مثل محدود کردن اتصال و ... رو بهش اضافه کنم ولی خوب اگه ازش استقبال بشه حتما کنترل و نظارت برای خطوط ADSL رو هم براش اضافه میکنم ( منظورم میزان ترافیک مصرفی هست).

از ایده های شما هم استقبال می کنم و منتظر ایده هاتون هستم .

با تشکر از کمکتون

----------


## mahddi

سلام 
من واسه نرم افزار شما توی این انجمن عضو شدم
نرم افزار خیلی خوبی نوشتید
لطفا قسمت محاسبه حجم مصرفی برای adsl را هم به نرم افزارتون اضافه کنید چون توی انجمن های دیگه من میبینم که خیلی به همچین برنامه ای نیاز هست

----------


## mahddi

حاجی من متاسفانه نمیتونم به شما پیغام خصوصی بدم 
شما تصمیم دارید نرم افزارتونو کامل کنید؟

----------


## Mask

آقا این فایلتون دان نمیشه.
اگه میشه یبار دیگه آپ کنید.

----------


## golbafan

متوسطه و گزارشهاي خوبي داره

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

از همه دوستان صمیمانه تشکر می میکنم.

بابت اینکه خیلی وقت است که نیومدم به تاپیک سربزنم  خیلی خیلی عذر می خوام .

در حال حاضر به طور فشرده روی نسخه جدید کار می کنم که امکان *محاسبه هزینه اینترنت ADSL* را نیز هم دارا است ، *نرم افزار انشالله در نیمه همین ماه (با تاخیر کوتاه) تمام می شود و لینک دانلود در همین تاپیک قرار می گیرد* 

با تشکر علیرضا وفاخواه

----------


## mahddi

سلام
قدیما یه برنامه ای ایرانی به نام dialspy بود که این کار رو انجام میداد که متاسفانه در vista و 7 کار نمی کنه به نظر من اون برنامه می تونه برای شما الگوی خوبی باشه که شامل بخش های زیر بود
زمان شروع اتصال
زمان پایان اتصال
مدت اتصال
تاریخ اتصال
حجم مصرفی اینترنت در اون اتصال و مجموع حجم مصرفی برای تمام اتصال ها

----------


## mahddi

آقا قرار بود شما این برنامه رو تا قبل عید تمومش کنی الان فروردینم داره تموم میشه پس چرا برای دانلود نمیزاریش؟

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

سلام دوستان 

ابتدا باید عذر خواهی کنم چون قرار بود خیلی وقت پیش نرم افزار رو قرار بدم به هر حال به دلیل کندی سیستم قبلیم با مشکل برخورد کردم.

اما امروز نرم افزار برای دوستان قرار میدهم کامل.

همینطور که در پست های قبلی عرض کردم قصد داشتم که کنترل هزینه و ترافیک اطلاعات برای *خطوط ADSL* را اضافه کنم که در این نسخه این امکان ارئه شد .

*کنترل برای اتصالات ADSL و Dialup در این نرم افزار با تنظیمات پیشرفته به طور کامل قابل استفاده هست .*


در این نسخه تغییرات زیادی صورت گرفته :

1-امکان کنترل کامل بر اتصالات نوع ADSL با تنظیمات پیشرفته
2-بهینه سازی کد در محاسبه هزینه ها در شب و روز (تفکیک روز شب در هنگام اتصال)
3-ایجاد سطح امنیت در نرم افزار جهت جلوگیری از تغییر تنظیمات توسط سایر کاربران سیستم
4-سازگاری کامل با ویندوز 7 و XP
5-مشاده نمودار مربوط به هزینه ها در روز های استفاده از اینترنت (ADSL و Dialup)
6-ایجاد بیش از یک فایل پشتیبان از پایگاه داده مربوط به اطلاعات اتصالات 
7-نظارت کوچک برای ترافیک در خطوط ADSL
...

*دوستان فقط خواهشا به محض برخورد با Bug (خطا) در نرم افزار سریعا به بنده خبر دهید .*


*چون حجم فایل حدود 7 مگابایت هست به 15 پارت تبدیل شده لطفا  تمام فایل ها ضمیمه را دانلود کنید.*

*توجه : ادامه فایل ها در ضمیمه های پست های بعد*

*با تشکر از دوست عزیز mahddi : لینک دانلود فایل یکپارچه setup نرم افزار*


Download Setup Internet Pays

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

*و ادامه در پست بعد*

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

*و آخر در این پست ضمیمه ها تمام میشه و پس از دانلود با نرم افزار WinRar فایل ها را استخراج کنید و نرم افزار را نصب کنید.*


*از دوستان محترمی که به اینترنت سرعت بالا دسترسی دارند خواهشا فایل ها را دانلود کنند و فایل Setup رو به صورت یک فایل واحد در سرور Rapidshare یا Hotfile و یا ... آپلود کنند.   تا مشکلی دانلود برای دوستان تازه کار حل شود*

*امیدورادم که برنامه مورد استقبال تمام دوستان قرار گیرد 

با تشکر علیرضا وفاخواه*

----------


## حسین فلاحی

خوبه، برنامه ی خوبی نوشتین و مفید.
فقط خواستم نظرم رو در موردش بگم:

اول اینکه چند جا غلط املایی داره .با این که مهم نیست فقط محض اطلاع می گم.احتمالا سرتون زیاد شلوغ بوده  :لبخند: :
-بالاش نوشته "محاسبگر هزینه و زمان از اینترنت". یه "ه" کم داره محاسبه گر. همین طور جملش یه جوریه.
-قسمت تنظیمات نوشته "نمایش کارد راهنما برای کنترل ها". خب یه اشتباه تایپیه کادر
-"اجرا نرم افزار هنگام ورود به ویندوز". اگه "اجرای" باشه بهتره.

و همین طور آقای وفاخواه، وقتی دکمه ذخیره تنظیمات رو می زنم توی صفحه "تنظیمات پیشرفته" و "تنظیمات dial-up" این خطا رو می ده " unable to write to c:\windows\system32\INSfileprotected.dll

اگر هم این امکان وجود داشت که یکی از انواع اتصالات رو حذف می کردیم بهتر بود. مثلا برای کسانی که اینترنت adsl دارن کم پیش می آد که بخوان با dial-up وصل بشن. پس این پنجره براشون اضافه هست.


اما در کل برنامه خوب، جم و جور و مفیدیه. من خیلی وقت بود دنبال همچین برنامه ای می گشتم. 
تشکر

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

> خوبه، برنامه ی خوبی نوشتین و مفید.
> فقط خواستم نظرم رو در موردش بگم:
> 
> اول اینکه چند جا غلط املایی داره .با این که مهم نیست فقط محض اطلاع می گم.احتمالا سرتون زیاد شلوغ بوده :
> -بالاش نوشته "محاسبگر هزینه و زمان از اینترنت". یه "ه" کم داره محاسبه گر. همین طور جملش یه جوریه.
> -قسمت تنظیمات نوشته "نمایش کارد راهنما برای کنترل ها". خب یه اشتباه تایپیه کادر
> -"اجرا نرم افزار هنگام ورود به ویندوز". اگه "اجرای" باشه بهتره.
> 
> و همین طور آقای وفاخواه، وقتی دکمه ذخیره تنظیمات رو می زنم توی صفحه "تنظیمات پیشرفته" و "تنظیمات dial-up" این خطا رو می ده " unable to write to c:\windows\system32\INSfileprotected.dll
> ...


دوست عزیز ممنون 

در رابطه با مشکلات تایپی رسیدگی شد و اما مشکل نمایش همزمان Tab های Dialup و ADSL این در حقیقت نشان دهنده قدرت برنامه است پس نمیشه به کاربر اجازه بدم تا اونها رو با انتخاب خودش حذف کنه به خصوص که در Tab مربوط به Dialup دوتا فرمان مهم انجام میشه (تنظیمات).

در رابطه با Title برنامه هم از فارسی درش آوردم فکر کنم خیلی بهتره حق با شما بود.

و اما خطا unable to write ... به زودی تصحیح می شود ولی در کل مشکلی پیش نمی آورد(این خطا مربوط به سطح امنیت در سیستم کاربر و خود نرم افزار است)

----------


## mahddi

لینک مستقیم برای دانلود این نرم افزار
http://dl2.files.to/21-05-2010/9/setup.exe
اگر از حالت مستقیم خارج شده بود دوباره از این جا مستقیمشو بگیرید
http://www.files.to/get/880619/c2xfwmnstu
لینک غیر مستقیم برای دانلود این نرم افزار
http://www.mediafire.com/?z1hyoz4ytmh

----------


## mahddi

سلام
با تشکر از آقا علیرضا بابت این برنامه
اما مشکلات این برنامه به نظر من اینها هستش
1- تغییرات داده شده در نرم افزار ذخیره (save) نمیشود
مثلا من می خواهم اعداد پیش فرض نرم افزار رو به این اعداد تغییر بدهم ذخیره نمی شود


2- گزارش میزان مصرف تا این پنجره به صورت دستی بسته نشود در صفحه گزارشات ثبت نمی شود

این راه ثبت گزارش این اشکال رو پدید می آورد که اگر در اتصال های شبانه (در isp صبانت هر یک ساعت اینترنت شبانه اتوماتیک دیسکانکت می شود) که شخص پیش کامپیوتر نیست اینترنت قطع و دوباره وصل می شود این صفحه هم چنان باز مانده و گزارش آن اتصال قبلی ثبت نمی شود و فقط گزارش همان اتصالی که این صفحه دستی بسته شود ثبت خواهد شد
این مورد رو می تونید خودتان هم امتحان کنید در حینی که برنامه باز هست اینترنت رو دیسکانکت و درباره کانکت شوید بدون اینکه به برنامه دست بزنید
به عنوان راه حل این مشکل به نظر من شما کاری بکنید که برنامه بدون اینکه نیاز باشد این صفحه رو ببندیم 
خودش محاسبات آن اتصال را ثبت کند 
حتی آگر کامپیوتر خاموش هم شد باز هم گزارش آن اتصال ثبت شود (البته این حالت رو داره. گفتم که مبادا این قابلیتشو اشتباها حذفش کنید)

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

ایتدا من از شما تشکر میکنم که علاوه بر انتخاب نرم افزار بنده ، همچنین لطف کردید و لینک دانلود فایل یکپارچه setup را قرار دادید.

و اما در رابطه با ذخیره اطلاعات اتصالات :

نرم افزار را به گونه ای طراحی کردم که در هر 10 ثانیه اطلاعات اتصال در یک فایل ini به نام *risk___Backup.ini* در مسیر فایل اجرایی نرم فزار ذخیره میشود تا در صورتی که سیستم کاربر به طور ناگهانی دچار مشکل شد و یا نرم افزار از طریق Task Manager و یا نرم افزار مشابه بسته شد ، نرم افزار بتواند در اجرای بعدی خود اطلاعات را در فایل پایگاه داده ذخیره کند.

تصویر فایل را ضمیمه می کنم (تصویر مربوط به اتصال از نوع Dialup است  ، اتصال ها ADSL مشابه همین تصویر است البته با مقادیر مربوطه جهت ذخیره سازی در پایگاه داده)



در رابطه با ذخیره اطلاعات اگر با پیغام ... Unable write to هنگام ذخیره سازی مواجه می شود این مشکل تا چند روز دیگر حل خواهد شد.

----------


## mahddi

سلام آقای وفاخواه
اولا نرم افزار این فایل ini رو ایجاد نمی کنه ولی با این حال اگر برنامه یهو بسته بشه گزارش اتصال از بین نمیره اینو امتحان کردم
دوما شما متاسفانه اصلا منظوره منو در دو مورد بالا متوجه نشدین دوباره توضیح میدم تا متوجه بشین

1- تغییرات داده شده در نرم افزار ذخیره (save) نمیشود اصلا جایی برای ذخیره کردن نداره
مثلا من می خواهم اعداد پیش فرض نرم افزار رو به این اعداد تغییر بدهم (دورشونو قرمز کردم)


2- گزارش میزان مصرف تا این پنجره به صورت دستی بسته نشود در صفحه گزارشات ثبت نمی شود

منظورم این بود اگر برنامه ی شما باز باشه و من به اینترنت کانکت بشم و دیسکانکت کنم این صفحه ظاهر میشه حالا اگر بدون اینکه به این صفحه دست بزنم دوباره به اینترنت کانکت بشم و دوباره دیسکانکت کنم
فقط گزارش اتصال دفعه دوم ثبت میشه و گزارش اتصال دفعه اول (که به اون صفحه دست نزدم) ثبت نمیشه

امیدوارم که متوجه منظورم شده باشید

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

دوست عزیز مرسی که وقت می گذاری و مشکلات رو گوش زد می کنید 

مشکل ذخیره تنظیمات که د تصویر دور آنها را نشانه گذاری کردید باید بگم همینطور که Duble Click کردید و به قسمت تغییر دسترسی پیدا کردید همینطور هم جهت ذخیره موقت *دوباره Duble Click کنید* . (البته برای ذخیره دائم باید روی کلید ذخیره تنظیمات کلیک شود که فعلا نرم افزار در این قسمت با مشکل موجه است).

در رابطه با فایل ini که در مسیر نرم افزار ایجاد میشه من دیگه دارم به شک میفتم آخه تصاویر را ببینید ، در سیستم خودم است و هنگام اتصال به اینترنت و در ضمن نرم افزار را از قصد در حین اتصال به اینترنت با task manager بسته ام و سپس نرم افزار را مجددا اجرا کرده ام . لطفا پیغامی که در اجرای بعدی نرم افزار نمایش داده شده را مشاهده کنید. 

در رابطه با مشکل ذخیره اطلاعات هم به روی چشم این قسمت را طوری تنظیم می کنم که کاربر به نرم افزار دستور دهد دیگر پنجره اطلاعات نمایش داده نشود و اطلاعات به طور خودکار ذخیره شود.

با تشکر

----------


## pad_kay

با سلام 
در صورت امكان سورس برنامه را هم قرار دهيد تا باكمك ساير دوستان برنامه رو به روز و امكانات آنرا افزايش دهيم

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

> با سلام 
> در صورت امكان سورس برنامه را هم قرار دهيد تا باكمك ساير دوستان برنامه رو به روز و امكانات آنرا افزايش دهيم


دوست عزیز خیلی ممنون اما نرم افزار Open Source نیست هر چند که هیچ وقت تجاری هم نمیشه !

به این دلیل Open source نیست که از ابزارها و کامپوننت های زیادی استفاده شده .

با تشکر

----------


## pad_kay

> دوست عزیز خیلی ممنون اما نرم افزار Open Source نیست هر چند که هیچ وقت تجاری هم نمیشه !
> 
> به این دلیل Open source نیست که از ابزارها و کامپوننت های زیادی استفاده شده .
> 
> با تشکر


بساري از از نرم افزار هاي Open Source از ابزار ها و كامپونتها مختلفي استفاده مي كنند 
و به دو صورت سورس آنه را در اختيار مي گذارند:
1- ابزار مورد نظر مجاني است كه سورس آن را مي گذارنند
2- ابزار مورد نظر مجانينيست يا حجم آن زياد استلينك سايت مورد نظر رو مي گذارنند

Open Source شدن يك نرم افزار چندين مزايا داره 
كه مهمترين آن پيشرفت سريعتر و حل مشكلات به صورت سريعتر است چون بجاي يك نفر چندين نفر روش كار مي كنند براي نمونه سيستم عامل لينوكس ، به نظر شما اگر شخصي كه ايده اوليه آن رو داشت فكر مي كرد كه اينقدر پيشرفت كنه
در هر حال صاحب نرم افزار شما هستيد و شما بايد تصميم بگيريد.
موفق و پيروز باشيد

----------


## saleh_fartash

به نام خدا
سلام و خسته نباشی علیرضا جان
امیدوارم من رو به خاطر دیرکردم ببخشی.
من برنامه رو آزمایش کردم  واول از همه یک  آفرین بخاطر اینکه برنامه ی تر و تمیزو زیبایی رو درست کردی باید بهت بگم  و این هم نتایجی که در آزمایش های اولیه بدست آوردم که در چند بخش می نویسم:

اشکالات:
1) تاریخ قطع اتصال هم برای زمانی که در زمان اتصال،شبانه روز جاری عوض می شود لازم است.
2)در جدول ، نمودار و گذارش بهتر است هزینه ی کل، شب و روز را هم به نمایش بگذاری.
3)بهتر دکمه ی minimize کار خودش رو انجام بده و دکمه ی Close  نرم افزار رو به tray  ببره.
4)در هنگام گرفتن پشتیبان با ارور  "Failed to loadDelzip190.dll" مواجه شدم. و اینکه بهتر است به جای گذاشتن لیبلی برای نمایش پیغامی مبنی بر  بروز خطا ، یک پیغامی با همین محتوا به کاربر بدهی.
5)راهنما های  برنامه رو در فایل Help بگذار،اینطوری خیلی کامل تر و تر و تمیز تر در میاد.
6)وقتی که سیستم میاد بالا،خیلی خوبه که برنامه در System try بره ولی  یک پیغام مبنی بر فعال بودن نرم افزار به کاربر بده  .
7)جای چک باکس های عدم محاسبه ی هزینه ی شبکه ی هوشمند و مخابرات در بخش محاسبه ی هزینه و زیر فیلد مربوطه است.
8) ما پارسی زبانیم و زبان ما هم "راست به جپ" است،پس بهتره که ساختار فرم ها ، تب ها  و ... راست چین باشند.
9)چرا من نمیتونم هم از Adsl  و هم از DialUp در کنار هم استفاده کنم؟

پیشنهادات:
1)برای کامل تر کردن برنامه بهتره که نمودار آپلود و دانلود و سرعت تبادل اطلاعات رو در صفحه یی جدا از صفحه ی اصلی به کاربر نمایش بدی و تنظیم های مربوطه هم به برنامه اضافه کنی.برای درک بهتر نرم افزار NetMeter  رو بببین.
2)بهتره که به کاربر  این اختیار را بدهی که بتواند با گذاشتن رمز و برقراری امنیت بر تمام نرم افزار یا بخش خاص کنترل داشته باشد.به طور مثال کاربر اصلی بتواند که دیگر کاربران را از دیدن اطلاعات ثبت شده در بانک محروم کند.
3)بهتره که پس پایان اتصال اطلاعات خلاصه ای رو بصورت یک پیغام کوتاه مانند پیغام برقراری اتصال به کاربر بدهی و اگر کاربر نیاز با اطلاعات بیشتر داشت ، با کلیک بر روی پیغام با اطاعات کامل دسترسی پیدا کند.
و
در رابطه با توسعه و معرفی هم باید بگم که من اون زمان زمان آزادی داشتم که خیلی کارآمد بود اما تا 1-2 ماه دیگه درگیرم ،امیدوارم که بعد از این زمان هر کمکی که می تونم بهت بکنم.

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

خیلی ممنون و تشکر آقای فرتاش 

خوب شروع می کنم به پاسخ :




> 1) تاریخ قطع اتصال هم برای زمانی که در زمان اتصال،شبانه روز جاری عوض می شود لازم است.


این مشکل را تصحیح کردم تاریخ سیستم در زمان ذخیره شدن Refresh میشه.




> 2)در جدول ، نمودار و گذارش بهتر است هزینه ی کل، شب و روز را هم به نمایش بگذاری.


برای این مورد باید از دوفیلد مجزا استفاده کنم که فکر میکنم یه خورده یانک اطلاعاتی سنگین میشه و تو سیستم های کند برنامه با مشکل سرعت پایین اجرا خواهد شد.




> 3)بهتر دکمه ی minimize کار خودش رو انجام بده و دکمه ی Close  نرم افزار رو به tray  ببره.


چشم این مورد را هم تصحیح می کنم.




> 4)در هنگام گرفتن پشتیبان با ارور  "Failed to loadDelzip190.dll" مواجه شدم. و اینکه بهتر است به جای گذاشتن لیبلی برای نمایش پیغامی مبنی بر  بروز خطا ، یک پیغامی با همین محتوا به کاربر بدهی.


آخ که یه خورده گیج شدم بله دوستان شرمنده نیاز به یک Dll هست چشم در نسخه بعدی اصلاح میشه.

خطا ها را هم در یک Dialog که طراحی میکنم به نمایش خواهم گذاشت.




> 5)راهنما های  برنامه رو در فایل Help بگذار،اینطوری خیلی کامل تر و تر و تمیز تر در میاد.


راهنما خیلی جم و جوره و راحت تو یه فایل Resuorce مینویسم و بعد از فایل استفاده میکنم (با نرم افزار Resource Builder)




> 6)وقتی که سیستم میاد بالا،خیلی خوبه که برنامه در System try بره ولی  یک پیغام مبنی بر فعال بودن نرم افزار به کاربر بده  .


این مشکل هم من را کچل کرد ، حق با شما مشکل در هنکام StartUp است ، مشکل اصلاح شد.




> 7)جای چک باکس های عدم محاسبه ی هزینه ی شبکه ی هوشمند و مخابرات در بخش محاسبه ی هزینه و زیر فیلد مربوطه است.


باز هم گیج شدم  :قهقهه:  چشم البته جا نبود اونجا بگذارم ولی درست میکنم خیلی ضایع است.!.




> 8) ما پارسی زبانیم و زبان ما هم "راست به جپ" است،پس بهتره که ساختار فرم ها ، تب ها  و ... راست چین باشند.


فکر کنم به مشکلات اساس برخورد کنم . باز هم سعی میکنم




> 9)چرا من نمیتونم هم از Adsl  و هم از DialUp در کنار هم استفاده کنم؟


خوب یه کاربر نمیتونه که هم با ADSL متصل بشه به اینترنت و هم با Dialup 




> پیشنهادات:
> 1)برای کامل تر کردن برنامه بهتره که نمودار آپلود و دانلود و سرعت تبادل اطلاعات رو در صفحه یی جدا از صفحه ی اصلی به کاربر نمایش بدی و تنظیم های مربوطه هم به برنامه اضافه کنی.برای درک بهتر نرم افزار NetMeter  رو بببین.


ایده خیلی خوبی است ، حتما در نسخه جدید این امکان را اضافه خواهم کرد.




> 2)بهتره که به کاربر  این اختیار را بدهی که بتواند با گذاشتن رمز و برقراری امنیت بر تمام نرم افزار یا بخش خاص کنترل داشته باشد.به طور مثال کاربر اصلی بتواند که دیگر کاربران را از دیدن اطلاعات ثبت شده در بانک محروم کند.


این هم ایده خوبی است یک لیست از کارهایی که کاربر بتوان انجام بده در هنگام ایجاد سطح امنیت در اختیار کاربر مدیر قرار می دهم.




> 3)بهتره که پس پایان اتصال اطلاعات خلاصه ای رو بصورت یک پیغام کوتاه مانند پیغام برقراری اتصال به کاربر بدهی و اگر کاربر نیاز با اطلاعات بیشتر داشت ، با کلیک بر روی پیغام با اطاعات کامل دسترسی پیدا کند.


این را هم درست کردم (کاربر می توان خودش تنظیم کنه که پنجره اطلاعات اتصال نمایش داده بشه یا خیر)




> و
> در رابطه با توسعه و معرفی هم باید بگم که من اون زمان زمان آزادی داشتم که خیلی کارآمد بود اما تا 1-2 ماه دیگه درگیرم ،امیدوارم که بعد از این زمان هر کمکی که می تونم بهت بکنم.


خیلی ممنون و باز هم تشکر میکنم همین پست شما یه دنیا برای من ارزش داشت نه تنها شما بلکه تمام دوستان که از نرم افزار بنده هم استفاده نموده اید. با تشکر

----------


## saleh_fartash

به نام خدا
دوباره سلام



> برای این مورد باید از دوفیلد مجزا استفاده کنم که فکر میکنم یه خورده یانک اطلاعاتی سنگین میشه و تو سیستم های کند برنامه با مشکل سرعت پایین اجرا خواهد شد.


فکر نمی کنم!



> خوب یه کاربر نمیتونه که هم با ADSL متصل بشه به اینترنت و هم با Dialup


درسته.اما ممکنه یک ساعت خاص با ADSL  و ساعت دیگر Dialup ! در کل بهتره خود نرم افزار نوع کانکشن رو تشخیص بده.



> این را هم درست کردم (کاربر می توان خودش تنظیم کنه که پنجره اطلاعات اتصال نمایش داده بشه یا خیر)


دوباره تاکید می کنم چون فکر کنم منظور من رو متوجه نشدی.به جای این کاری که انجام دادی یک پیغام کوچک(notification) به کاربر بدهی و اگر لازم بود با کلیک بر روی آن توضیحت بیشتر را دریافت کنی،مثل Nod یا Opera

----------


## mahddi

سلام آقا باز رفتی حاجی حاجی مکه هاجیگر من به این نرم افزارت خیلی نیاز دارم چرا کاملش نمی کنی و ایراداتشو بر طرف نمی کنی؟
ببین من چند ماهه به پای این نرم افزارت نشستم

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

> سلام آقا باز رفتی حاجی حاجی مکه هاجیگر من به این نرم افزارت خیلی نیاز دارم چرا کاملش نمی کنی و ایراداتشو بر طرف نمی کنی؟
> ببین من چند ماهه به پای این نرم افزارت نشستم


شرمند دوست عزیز فعلا اصلا نمی توانم برنامه نویسی کنم و حتی دلفی عزیز روی سیستمم نصب نیست ولی خوب یک سری ایرادهایی را قبلا برطرف کردم که به زودی فایل setup را قرار میدم .

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

دوستان سلام
نسخه جدید نرم افزار را برای دانلود واستون قرار دادم.مشکلات نسخه قبلی حل شده.

در این نسخه کاربر می تواند تعیین کند که اطلاعات خودکار ذخیره شوند
Refresh تاریخ سیستم هنگام قطع اتصال
Minimize برنامه کار خودش رو انجام میده(minimize میشه به جای این که به notification area هدایت بشه)
تغییرات زیادی در گزارشات و نمودار.

و...

دوستان لطفا نظرتون رو ارسال کنید.

دانلود Part1 از سرور رپیدباز
دانلود Part2 از سرور رپیدباز

دانلود Part1 از سرور 4Shared
دانلود Part2 از سرور 4Shared

----------


## h.alizadeh

واقعاً ممنون، اگر نرم افزار خوب و درست کار کنه ....
من یه چند روز دیگه دانلودش میکنم خیلی بهش نیاز دارم البته من دیال اپی هستم:pو میخوام روی هزینه هام و زمان اتصالم دقیقتربشم...
راستی من نیاز دارم که تعداد دقیقه ای که به نت وصل میشم رو به تفکیک کانکشن هایی که وصل میشم نشون بده ، مثلا من با سه ، چهارنوع کارت مختلف وصل میشم میخوام گزارش بصورت تفکیک شده ازین کارتها باشه ؟ایا امکانش هست؟مثلا سه نوع کانکشن هوشمند دارم ، دو نوع کارت اینترنت متفاوت دارم و یک دونه کارت هوشمند مخصوص یک اینترانت ، آیا میتونم ازینا با نرم افزارشما جداگانه گزارش تهیه کنم که هرکدوم چه مدت زمان (دقیقه) باهاشون به نت وصل شدم ؟

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

> واقعاً ممنون، اگر نرم افزار خوب و درست کار کنه ....


خواهش می کنم





> راستی من نیاز دارم که تعداد دقیقه ای که به نت وصل میشم رو به تفکیک کانکشن هایی که وصل میشم نشون بده ، مثلا من با سه ، چهارنوع کارت مختلف وصل میشم میخوام گزارش بصورت تفکیک شده ازین کارتها باشه ؟ایا امکانش هست؟مثلا سه نوع کانکشن هوشمند دارم ، دو نوع کارت اینترنت متفاوت دارم و یک دونه کارت هوشمند مخصوص یک اینترانت ، آیا میتونم ازینا با نرم افزارشما جداگانه گزارش تهیه کنم که هرکدوم چه مدت زمان (دقیقه) باهاشون به نت وصل شدم ؟


فعلا این امکان در نرم افزار وجود ندارد ولی در نسخه بعدی امال میشه ، ایده خوبی است.

----------


## h.alizadeh

من نسخه پست 15 رو دانلود کردم وقتی با  برروی تنظیمات مثلا تیک عدم محاسبه هزینه هوشمند را میزنم اررور میده:
Unable to wite to c:\windows\system32\INSFileProtected.dll.
و تغییرات ذخیره نمی شود.

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

> من نسخه پست 15 رو دانلود کردم وقتی با  برروی تنظیمات مثلا تیک عدم محاسبه هزینه هوشمند را میزنم اررور میده:
> Unable to wite to c:\windows\system32\INSFileProtected.dll.
> و تغییرات ذخیره نمی شود.


شما باید نسخه جدید که در پست 33 هست را دانلود کنید تا مشکلتان حل شود.

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

دوست خوب ممكن سورس بزاريد؟

----------


## mohsen1104

ممنون از برنامه خوبتون 
من داشتم دنبال یه برنامه برای محاسبه adsl می گشتم تا بخرم
دیدم شما مجانی گذاشتین واقعا دست مریزاد
بازم ممنون  :قلب:   :تشویق:   :لبخند: 
احیانا اگه آپدیتی از برنامه تون باشه از همینجا پیگیری کنم؟

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

دوستان به زودی نسخه جدید رو برای دانلود قرار می دهم.

نسخه جدید از لحاظ کدنویسی خیلی بهینه و مرتب شده.(سرعت و حافظه برنامه در Startup و تغییر وضعیت اتصال به اینترنت)

همچنین امکانات جدید جالبی را پیاده سازی کردم از جمله یک ویزارد تنظیمات و ...

در حال حاظر روی پروژه Service نرم افزار کار می کنم و به محض تمام شدن سریعا کل نرم افزار را آپلود می کنم. 

*این نسخه از همه لحاظ کامل هست و تمام امکاناتی که من احساس می کردم در نرم افزار تعبیه شده.*

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

سلام

نسخه جدید در بخش معرفی محصولات نرم افزار  آماده دانلود می باشد.

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

دوست خوب ممكن سورس بزاريد؟

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

> دوست خوب ممكن سورس بزاريد؟


خیر دوست عزیز ؛ نرم افزار فقط رایگان است Open Source نیست.

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

با سلام

هم اکنون سورس در اختیار دوستان قرار می گیرد.

کامپوننت های مورد نیاز

DevExpress
 TMS Full Pack
Absolute Database
Next Suite


OneDrive MediaFire

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

دوست خوب زبان برنامه نوسی چی؟

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

> دوست خوب زبان برنامه نوسی چی؟


*دلفی
*
پروژه در Delphi 2010 کامپایل شده ، اگه درست یادم باشه ولی با نسخه های جدیدتر هم مشکلی نداره فقط کامپوننت های ورژن مربوطه را دانلود کنید.

----------

